# New Batch of Zelda Wii Information



## Megamannt125 (Jun 12, 2010)

These conflict the 2ch rumors we got, and it's from some german site.
        * Zelda Wii's official title is "The Legend of Zelda". There will be no subtitle.
        * The game tells a story several hundred years before Ocarina of Time.It also answers the question of how the Mastersword came into being.
        * The fairy-like girl plays is a very important character in the game. Her Name is Zordiana.
        * The Hookshot is also in the game and it has new abilities. It will not pull you immediately to the target you aimed. Now it is possible to swing with the Hookshot, like with the Grappling Hook from WW. The Hookshot makes no use of Wii Motion Plus.
        * Sometimes you have to "draw" a specific symbol on a door with your sword, to open it.
        * The Bow-Control is very similar to the Bow-Control in Wii Sports Resort, as the script shows.
        * There are two levels of difficulty. Aonuma put it through. Miyamoto didn't want to include it.The Normal-Mode for amateurs. The Hero-Mode has no "Super Guide" included and the enemies tougher.
        * The On-Stage Dungeon, which is also playable at E3, isn't a Dungeon as we know it from the Zelda series. When entering a Dungeon, you will not notice you are in one. It will be a smooth gradation. There will be Dungeons with no Bosses and Bosses with no Dungeon. The "Dungeon" you are able to play at E3 will be an Ice-Level. It will be the first "Dungeon" in the Game.


----------



## Wish (Jun 12, 2010)

I'm pretty excited for this. I especially like the dungeons.


----------



## gerardo781 (Jun 12, 2010)

Sounds awesome. Can't wait.


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 12, 2010)

I'm going to love Hero-Mode.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 12, 2010)

Keep in mind these are just rumors


----------



## Tyler. (Jun 12, 2010)

If the rumors are true, this game sounds like it will play out a lot like an RPG.


----------



## AndyB (Jun 12, 2010)

A few of these sound a littl far fetched, cool all the same though. Can't wait


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 12, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Keep in mind these are just rumors


Seriously. People are taking this as fact without even giving it a second thought. >_> I call BS on this. There's no way Nintendo would make a new Zelda game titled "The Legend of Zelda". Nintendo respects their old franchises and their titles. They don't go making a new game with an old title...well, with the exception of Punch-Out!! But Zelda is far more serious than Punch-Out!!, and I just can't see them doing something so stupid with one of their most important franchises.


----------



## David (Jun 12, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its not stupid at all, sounds like they want to do a re-boot. Like Medal of Honor.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 12, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nintendo wouldn't reboot Zelda. >_>


----------



## David (Jun 12, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And how do you know? Do you work at Nintendo now?


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 12, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, it's just common sense. Nintendo cares about their franchises, and there's no way in hell that they'd just start all over with Zelda, completely forgetting the other 15 games in the series. But I am arguing with _David_, after all, so I don't expect you to understand.


----------



## David (Jun 12, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doing a re-boot doesn't mean that they don't care about their franchise. And starting over doesn't mean they're completely "forgetting" about the old games, it can mean that they just want to start Zelda off again in a new non-traditional way. 

You're last statement is irrelevant, it can go both ways, I can say "hey, I'm arguing with Tyeforce, he can't possibly understand because he's blinded by his fanboyism."


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 12, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Taking a card from Mino, eh? I've already explained many times that I am not an ignorant fanboy. You, however, have proven that you're just an ignorant troll.


----------



## David (Jun 12, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Umm... no?

A troll is someone who posts inflammatory, extraneous, or off-topic messages, I'm doing neither. You are a fanboy, don't bother trying to explain they you're not.


----------



## Rawburt (Jun 12, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Wikipedia!


----------



## David (Jun 12, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Np, just wanted to get the exact definition out there.


----------



## AndyB (Jun 12, 2010)

Doing a reboot... maybe, but not in the sense you're thinking David.


----------



## David (Jun 12, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Doing a reboot... maybe, but not in the sense you're thinking David.


How so? Re-boots are usually made to reinvent a franchise.


----------



## AndyB (Jun 12, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When doing a reboot, Nintendo don't do it the normal way. But as to quite how, well we'll have to wait and see what they do.


----------



## David (Jun 12, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alright, well at least you're not completely denying the fact that they might actually do it.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 12, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You seem to be forgetting all of those troll accounts of yours, David.


----------



## David (Jun 12, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are different accounts.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 12, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was still _you_, though. You just couldn't get enough of this place after you were banned, so you resorted to making troll accounts. How immature.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 12, 2010)

Hey. Hey. Stop it.


----------



## David (Jun 12, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was just me being bored and having some fun with a friend. I can be a troll if I want, but atm, I'm not. 

And it's the internet, maturity doesn't matter much here.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 12, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Hey. Hey. Stop it.


'Kay 'kay.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 12, 2010)

My personal thoughts on the rumors:

* Zelda Wii's official title is "The Legend of Zelda". There will be no subtitle.

Doubt it

* The game tells a story several hundred years before Ocarina of Time.It also answers the question of how the Mastersword came into being.

Plausible, but I was hoping for a MM sequel...

* The fairy-like girl plays is a very important character in the game. Her Name is Zordiana.

That sounds terrible. Adelle master race.

* The Hookshot is also in the game and it has new abilities. It will not pull you immediately to the target you aimed. Now it is possible to swing with the Hookshot, like with the Grappling Hook from WW. The Hookshot makes no use of Wii Motion Plus.

Awesome

* Sometimes you have to "draw" a specific symbol on a door with your sword, to open it.

*censored.3.0* NO GET THAT *censored.2.0* OUT OF HERE RIGHT NOW

* The Bow-Control is very similar to the Bow-Control in Wii Sports Resort, as the script shows.

mite b cool

* There are two levels of difficulty. Aonuma put it through. Miyamoto didn't want to include it.The Normal-Mode for amateurs. The Hero-Mode has no "Super Guide" included and the enemies tougher.

I want to believe...

* The On-Stage Dungeon, which is also playable at E3, isn't a Dungeon as we know it from the Zelda series. When entering a Dungeon, you will not notice you are in one. It will be a smooth gradation. There will be Dungeons with no Bosses and Bosses with no Dungeon. The "Dungeon" you are able to play at E3 will be an Ice-Level. It will be the first "Dungeon" in the Game.

Sounds nice


----------



## Ciaran (Jun 12, 2010)

I think just calling it 'The Legend of Zelda' would be a good idea.
It wouldn't 'scare off' new people like Nintendo seems to think everything else does.
And while it wouldnt necissarily be a reboot it would give them a chance to re-invent...

(I prefer tese rumours over the 2ch ones)


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 12, 2010)

Interesting rumors, but I doubt them all.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 12, 2010)

Actually guys...
The very first TP trailer was just called "The Legend of Zelda" with no subtitle, maybe they just haven't thought of a subtitle yet.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 12, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Actually guys...
> The very first TP trailer was just called "The Legend of Zelda" with no subtitle, maybe they just haven't thought of a subtitle yet.


Same thing happened with The Wind Waker, too. The new Zelda games are always called just "The Legend of Zelda" before the subtitle is made final. Though, it's highly unlikely that they won't reveal the subtitle at E3 if it's supposed to come out in 2010.


----------



## Mino (Jun 12, 2010)

Only thing on there that seems interesting is the last point.


----------



## PoxyLemon (Jun 12, 2010)

Awesome! i so want them to be true


----------



## Kyel (Jun 12, 2010)

I already have the money set aside  for it =P also me and 2 friends are planning on camping out in front of EBgames the day before release  lolol <3


----------



## Tyler (Jun 12, 2010)

I'm really excited about the whole idea of transitioning into dungeons. I'm curious to see how well that works.


----------



## Pokeman (Jun 12, 2010)

love the games. hope this will be good. hope some of the rumors are true


----------



## John102 (Jun 12, 2010)

Hero mode <3

*censored.3.0* miyamoto for not thinking of hard core at all.


----------



## Pokeman (Jun 12, 2010)

John102 said:
			
		

> Hero mode <3
> 
> *censored.3.0* miyamoto for not thinking of hard core at all.


watch, Hero mode would be easy


----------



## Kyel (Jun 12, 2010)

Idk, LoZ: OoT Master Quest was interesting :]


----------



## AndyB (Jun 12, 2010)

Kyel said:
			
		

> Idk, LoZ: OoT Master Quest was interesting :]


But that was more like a second playthrough of OoT, with things all weird and changed.
Yeah it was challenging... but probably not what "Hero mode" would be like, or at least I'd hope.


----------



## Kyel (Jun 12, 2010)

True, 

Come on E3!!!!!!!!!  also, if this game gets delayed 100 times like TP did.... I will send nintendo nasty letters


----------



## Tyler (Jun 12, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Kyel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea Master Quest was fun, but that's definitely not going to be the Hero Mode. 

Hero Mode will probably be like a regular Zelda game and then Normal will be a dumbed down Zelda game.


----------



## AndyB (Jun 12, 2010)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mmm, well we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 12, 2010)

Again, since people seem to be forgetting...
<big><big><big><big><big>These are only _rumors_. Nothing is confirmed yet. Wait until E3 before you start taking any rumors about Zelda Wii as fact.</big></big></big></big></big>


----------



## Pokeman (Jun 12, 2010)

calm down there, there all rumors we know


----------



## Rawburt (Jun 12, 2010)

Tye, quit being obnoxious.


----------



## Tyler (Jun 12, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Again, since people seem to be forgetting...
> <big><big><big><big><big>These are only _rumors_. Nothing is confirmed yet. Wait until E3 before you start taking any rumors about Zelda Wii as fact.</big></big></big></big></big>


Yes, believe it or not, the majority of us can read. I believe this topic is called speculation among members of an online commnuity.


----------



## Kyel (Jun 12, 2010)

Dogpile on Tye!


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 12, 2010)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know that, but a lot of people seem to be taking them as facts rather than rumors.


----------



## MasterM64 (Jun 12, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We're just hoping all the rumors are true, we all know they aren't facts unless Shigeru Miyamoto said some of the things listed...

Plus what the crap is with the 36 font Tye?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 12, 2010)

MasterM64 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tye thinks we all can't think and read.

Yes Tye, we're aware they are rumors. My god.


----------



## Kyel (Jun 12, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you sure we aren't just being optimistic ? Everyone knows no information has been leaked... ._.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 13, 2010)

Kyel said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't be optimistic about stuff that probably isn't true. You're just setting yourself up for disappointment. I'm sure you won't be disappointed by what is revealed about Zelda Wii, but if a rumor that you're hoping to be true turns out to be false, it's not going to ruin the whole game for you, but you're probably going to slightly disappointed. That's why it's best to just ignore any rumors and wait for an official announcement. Or just take every rumor with a grain of salt. Or, better yet, a few cups of salt.


----------



## Ciaran (Jun 13, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Kyel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a horrible philosophy on life.

And unlike you nintendo isn't our food, drink and shelter so we can listen to whoever we want.

And please don't tell us what to believe.


----------



## Kyel (Jun 13, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Kyel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uhm, so you are basic telling us we can't  think outside the box and have fun with this..

To be honest, I have never been "disappointed" with any of the LoZ series, I believe all we are doing is discussing the rumors and how they would be a nice change.


Seriously, cilllax d00d.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 13, 2010)

Not just rumors anymore.
http://www.zeldainformer.com/2010/06/breaking-news-latest-zelda-wii-rumors-confirmed.php


----------



## Hiro (Jun 13, 2010)

inb4tyeforce

Nice that they got confirmed


----------



## Mino (Jun 13, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Again, since people seem to be forgetting...
> <big><big><big><big><big>These are only _rumors_. Nothing is confirmed yet. Wait until E3 before you start taking any rumors about Zelda Wii as fact.</big></big></big></big></big>


Wow, I'm glad you're looking out for everyone.  What would we do without you?  Besides throw a party, that is.  ZING.


----------



## Ciaran (Jun 13, 2010)

I'm quite happy about this.

'cept the drawing on doors, but besides that I think it sounds pretty cool.


----------



## Shiny Star (Jun 13, 2010)

These are good rumours.


----------



## Rawburt (Jun 13, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Not just rumors anymore.
> http://www.zeldainformer.com/2010/06/breaking-news-latest-zelda-wii-rumors-confirmed.php


I must admit, I am interested to see what this dungeon idea is they've thought up, guess we'll see it when E3 comes around.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 13, 2010)

The drawing symbols on doors kind of appeals to me, because using the Cyclone Slate in Phantom Hourglass, in my opinion, was pretty awesome.


----------



## Entei Slider (Jun 13, 2010)

So Tye was wrong and it will be just LoZ? 

Anways, I might buy this.


----------



## Ciaran (Jun 13, 2010)

K.K.Slider said:
			
		

> So Tye was wrong and it will be just LoZ?
> 
> Anways, I might buy this.


Yes Tye was wrong.

I repeat, TYE WAS WRONG.

He's not very good at predicting things.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 13, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Not just rumors anymore.
> http://www.zeldainformer.com/2010/06/breaking-news-latest-zelda-wii-rumors-confirmed.php


Hm, odd. I really don't like the fact that it's going to be just "The Legend of Zelda". Well, I'll forgive them if they make this game clear up the timeline. None of the other rumors bother me, though.

That is, if it's even true. It's still not _100%_ confirmed yet.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 13, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> K.K.Slider said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wasn't "predicting" anything, I just didn't believe the rumors. And they're still not 100% confirmed.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 13, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope this game contradicts every theory for the storyline, or shows that the Master Sword has the power of time travel (Without the Pedestal of Time) and all the fanboys get pissed off.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 13, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


>_>

Well, we already know that it's going to fit in the timeline quite nicely, if these rumors are in fact true, because they say it's supposed to take place before Ocarina of Time and tells the origins of the Master Sword.

I'm just hoping that Ganondorf is in it...


----------



## Ciaran (Jun 13, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What was that Tye??
I cant hear you through all your wrongness,  maybe you should quit procratinating and take a class in bookmaking or the likes...

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/g_u3TyOACRk'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/g_u3TyOACRk' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## Tyler. (Jun 13, 2010)

I like everything on that list except for the drawing thing, and maybe the name too, but I guess the name really isn't that important. I'm especially excited about the last one on the list. Zelda had been getting stale since all the games followed almost the same formula, but it looks like this game will be fresh and exciting.


----------



## Ciaran (Jun 13, 2010)

Tyler. said:
			
		

> I like everything on that list except for the drawing thing, and maybe the name too, but I guess the name really isn't that important. I'm especially excited about the last one on the list. Zelda had been getting stale since all the games followed almost the same formula, but it looks like this game will be fresh and exciting.


It also sounds like the dungeons will take you in one place and put you out another, which means that the games could get quite linear...


----------



## AndyB (Jun 13, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Well, we already know that it's going to fit in the timeline quite nicely, if these rumors are in fact true, because they say it's supposed to take place before Ocarina of Time and tells the origins of the Master Sword.
> 
> I'm just hoping that Ganondorf is in it...


With it being before OoT, I can see Ganondorf being in it. So that the Master Sword is brought in or comes about because of him being such an assface.


----------



## Kyel (Jun 13, 2010)

Lol@tye 

Sowy bro.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 13, 2010)

If it's before OOT, then Ganondorf wouldn't be born yet.


----------



## AndyB (Jun 13, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> If it's before OOT, then Ganondorf wouldn't be born yet.


But how long is it before OoT? And how long is it said a male of the Gerudo tribe is born?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 13, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> If it's before OOT, then Ganondorf wouldn't be born yet.


Yea, if it was 100 years before, then it couldn't be possible. It's only every hundred years. But it might involve Koume and Kotake, his surrogate mothers. 

@Andy: Every 100 years.


----------



## Tyler. (Jun 13, 2010)

I hope Ganondorf isn't in it. They've used him a lot, and it's getting boring with him as the main villain because we always know what he's after.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 13, 2010)

Not every gerudo male has to be Ganondorf...


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 13, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> If it's before OOT, then Ganondorf wouldn't be born yet.


Well, yes and no. _That_ Ganondorf wouldn't have been born yet. There could be another Ganondorf before the Ocarina of Time one. Maybe the same Ganondorf from Four Swords Adventures, assuming my personal timeline is correct.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 13, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Not every gerudo male has to be Ganondorf...


Not every hero has to be ]does[/i] have to be Zelda, according to Zelda II's backstory), and not every mapmaker has to be Tingle, yet the series has done a pretty good job at making these characters come back time and time again, lol. I'm sure there are other Gerudo males besides Ganondorf, but they're not the evil tyrant that Ganondorf is, so there's no need for a hero to defeat them, thus there's no need for a game to revolve around it, lol.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 13, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That Ganondorf is sealed in the Four Sword.



> Not every hero has to be ]
> Or the Gerudo male could not be evil and have nothing to do with the plot and we have a different villian.


----------



## Mino (Jun 13, 2010)

I've always thought that Nintendo doesn't actually give a *censored.2.0* about the timeline.  Speculate on it all you want, but I seriously doubt that there is a correct order.  It's highly unlikely that a consistent narrative can be gleaned from the various titles, considering that the games have been made over the course of over two decades by varying teams of people (I know Shigeru is the executive producer or whatever on all of them, but those below him are the people that I'm talking about.)


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 13, 2010)

Mino said:
			
		

> I've always thought that Nintendo doesn't actually give a *censored.2.0* about the timeline.  Speculate on it all you want, but I seriously doubt that there is a correct order.  It's highly unlikely that a consistent narrative can be gleaned from the various titles, considering that the games have been made over the course of over two decades by varying teams of people (I know Shigeru is the executive producer or whatever on all of them, but those below him are the people that I'm talking about.)


Except there is one...
http://www.gannon-banned.com/#timeline


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 13, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> That Ganondorf is sealed in the Four Sword.


It could explain how he escaped... You never know.



			
				Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Or the Gerudo male could not be evil and have nothing to do with the plot and we have a different villian.


Also possible, but I want to see Ganondorf in Zelda Wii... I'll be sad if Zelda Wii is as epic as it's looking to be but Ganondorf is absent from it.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 13, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ganondorf is getting stale, we need a really good villian. 
After Ganondorf was introduced in TP for instance, the game got bland, stale, and uninteresting.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 13, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He may not have been at his best in Twilight Princess, but look at The Wind Waker. Ganondorf was amazing in that game. They could bring him back like he was in Thw Wind Waker, better than ever.


----------



## Tyler. (Jun 13, 2010)

I just thought of something. If the rumor is true and the game will be called The Legend of Zelda, wouldn't there be 2 games with the same name? The first Zelda and this one?


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 13, 2010)

Tyler. said:
			
		

> I just thought of something. If the rumor is true and the game will be called The Legend of Zelda, wouldn't there be 2 games with the same name? The first Zelda and this one?


Yes, which is why I don't believe that Nintendo would do that. And just think of all the confusion that will cause among theorists who use acronyms all the time! We'll have to say "LoZ(NES)" and "LoZ(Wii)" in order to avoid confusion. >_>


----------



## Ciaran (Jun 13, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Tyler. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OH NO, THE HORROR, THE HORROR!!

HOW COULD YOU NINTENDO YOU GOD FORSAKEN MONSTER?!?!?


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 13, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But seriously, Nintendo isn't known for doing this. The _only_ example that I can think of is Punch-Out!!, and that's a great deal different than Zelda.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 13, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still, even if they do go through with the no subtitle thing, it's not like it would kill someone to A) Use boxart or B ) Use parenthesis system name.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 13, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still, it's going to be a pain when talking about it. It's already hard enough to distinguish games like Sonic the Hedgehog (1991) and Sonic the Hedgehog (2006) from each other vocally. Of course, I guess people will just continue to call it "Zelda Wii", making it easier. But for people who always use the full, correct titles like me, it's going to be a pain. >_>

And don't think that I'm saying that the rumor is unlikely just because it would make things more difficult. I think it's unlikely because Nintendo isn't known for reusing titles like this.


----------



## Ciaran (Jun 13, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But if it's going to be the very first zelda chronlogically, then it makes sense.

Plus nintendos 'expanded market' bull*censored.2.0*.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 13, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


STOP.

SONIC THE HEDGEHOG (06) IS NOT A GAME. IT IS THE DEVIL'S WORK AND SHOULD PROMPTLY BE DESTROYED.

Secondly, there's like three Sonic the Hedgehogs. Genesis/Mega Drive, Game Gear, and then the devil's work. 



And Nintendo is probably going to add some sort of subtitle anyways.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 13, 2010)

*Stupid, 90% Not going to happen.* * Zelda Wii's official title is "The Legend of Zelda". There will be no subtitle.

*More reasons for fanboy's to argue the time-line.* * The game tells a story several hundred years before Ocarina of Time.It also answers the question of how the Mastersword came into being.

*Isn't there always an important girl in the games?* * The fairy-like girl plays is a very important character in the game. Her Name is Zordiana.

*Of course it won't, another failed product Ninty.* * The Hookshot is also in the game and it has new abilities. It will not pull you immediately to the target you aimed. Now it is possible to swing with the Hookshot, like with the Grappling Hook from WW. The Hookshot makes no use of Wii Motion Plus.

*Cool, I guess. ** Sometimes you have to "draw" a specific symbol on a door with your sword, to open it.

*Never played it.* * The Bow-Control is very similar to the Bow-Control in Wii Sports Resort, as the script shows.
*
Good. ** There are two levels of difficulty. Aonuma put it through. Miyamoto didn't want to include it.The Normal-Mode for amateurs. The Hero-Mode has no "Super Guide" included and the enemies tougher.

*error 404 wut* * The On-Stage Dungeon, which is also playable at E3, isn't a Dungeon as we know it from the Zelda series. When entering a Dungeon, you will not notice you are in one. It will be a smooth gradation. There will be Dungeons with no Bosses and Bosses with no Dungeon. The "Dungeon" you are able to play at E3 will be an Ice-Level. It will be the first "Dungeon" in the Game.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 13, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who said it would be the first game in the timeline? The facts point to The Minish Cap, Four Swords, and Four Swords Adventures all taking place before Ocarina of Time. All the rumor says is that it takes place before Ocarina of Time. It doesn't say that it takes place before The Minish Cap.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 13, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have a point. XD

And yeah, I forgot about the Game Gear Sonic the Hedgehog, lol.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 13, 2010)

Actually Tye, the first LoZ's true name isn't Legend of Zelda, it's Hyrule Fantasy: The Legend of Zelda.


----------



## SilentHopes (Jun 13, 2010)

I'm so going to get this.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 13, 2010)

It would make sense for it to be a remake of the first after I think about it, as when I played LoZ, I never knew if that door led me to another stupid vendor trying to sell me keys and blue flames or if I was continuing the "story".


----------



## Mino (Jun 13, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Actually Tye, the first LoZ's true name isn't Legend of Zelda, it's Hyrule Fantasy: The Legend of Zelda.


What's your criteria for "true"?  The Japanese translation of the title for a Japanese-released game seems a rather poor way to determine what is the "true" title.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 13, 2010)

Mino said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Zelda is a japanese franchise.


----------



## David (Jun 13, 2010)

Why argue so much over such a simple thing like the name of a new game? Just wait till' E3 and see what happens. Damn Tye, you're the biggest Nintendo fanboy EVER.


----------



## Mino (Jun 13, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's... entirely irrelevant.  You're still relying on a translation for a game that was later released with a different title in English.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 13, 2010)

Mino said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It isn't irrelevant. It's why I call it the true title.


----------



## VantagE (Jun 14, 2010)

I am actually pretty excited to see how this new Zelda turns out...


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 14, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Actually Tye, the first LoZ's true name isn't Legend of Zelda, it's Hyrule Fantasy: The Legend of Zelda.


Yeah, I know that (well, it's not the _true_ title, but it is the true _Japanese_ title), and I was actually going to say something about that, but I decided against it because that really only applies to the Japanese titles.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 14, 2010)

So then, I guess we just continue to call it Zelda Wii then.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 14, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> So then, I guess we just continue to call it Zelda Wii then.


If the rumors are true, that is. There's still no hard proof, just someone else's word.


----------



## Kyel (Jun 15, 2010)

The game looks pretty great, idk how mixing TP with WW graphics is gonna work out but it looks amazing, I am disappointed that they didn't release any info to how the story plays out =(

but this is 'probably' going to be the next best LoZ





			
				Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> So then, I guess we just continue to call it Zelda Wii then.


The Legend of Zelda : Skyward Sword 
=)


----------



## Numner (Jun 15, 2010)

Tye ended up being right.

xD


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 15, 2010)

iFly said:
			
		

> Tye ended up being right.
> 
> xD


I told you so! D:<

=p


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 15, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> iFly said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey man, remember who ended up being right about Nintendo's next portable?  Yeah, exactly.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 15, 2010)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, I can't be right all the time, lol. (Plus, the DSi XL wasn't really a _new_ handheld, just a different model of DSi. =p)


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 15, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wasn't talking about the XL, I was explicitly referring to a successor to the DS.  What are you talking about?


----------



## Erica (Jun 15, 2010)

http://kotaku.com/5564326/zelda-skyward-swords-debut-trailer


----------



## Erica (Jun 15, 2010)

It's like Wind Waker & Twilight Princess's graphics had a baby .


----------



## Kyel (Jun 15, 2010)

Link looks pretty.. faggy in this one...  ... at least he looked badass on TP


----------



## ipodawesum (Jun 15, 2010)

Kyel said:
			
		

> ]LOLDERP BROWN&BLOOM IS SO REALISTIC AND HARDCORE.
> 
> Dude, zelda was never " lol look at me link the badass!"
> 
> ...


----------



## Numner (Jun 16, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> iFly said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GLOAT GLOAT 

gogogo


----------



## Yokie (Jun 16, 2010)

Tyler. said:
			
		

> I hope Ganondorf isn't in it. They've used him a lot, and it's getting boring with him as the main villain because we always know what he's after.


I agree.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 16, 2010)

This topic isn't relevant anymore people, all of this stuff was prove wrong.


----------



## ipodawesum (Jun 16, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> This topic isn't relevant anymore people, all of this stuff was prove wrong.


But now its used to talk about Skyward Sword.


----------



## Kyel (Jun 16, 2010)

CHARGE YO SWORD!


----------



## Pokeman (Jun 16, 2010)

I gotta get this game.


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 16, 2010)

Might be old, might be new, but...

- Mario Galaxy 2 had a big, thunderous orchestral soundtrack. Will Skyward follow suit? Miyamoto says Nintendo couldn't do what it did with Galaxy 2 and not do the same with the next Zelda.

-http://kotaku.com/5564576/live-from-nintendos-e3-briefing


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 17, 2010)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oops, I forgot that the 3DS was revealed back then... I thought it was the DSi XL. XD Gah, all this hype is messing with my head. XD


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 17, 2010)

iFly said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


See the "=p"? It implies that I'm joking. >_>


----------



## Rawburt (Jun 17, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> iFly said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So was he.


----------



## Numner (Jun 18, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> iFly said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was a command not a remark.

>:L


----------

